

Why a Prison Like Pelican Bay Should Never Be Designed Again - samsolomon
http://www.good.is/posts/why-a-prison-like-pelican-bay-should-never-be-designed-again

======
walid
The question is whether prisoners who don't have someone to speak in their
name in front of law makers will be housed in ethically designed buildings
that might cost more.

